# I need help with Flounder in the surf?



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I will be in Pensacola in the next 2 weeks and wanted to give the flounder a try. When can you catch flounder in the surf, and what would be the best technique and bait?
All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you wanting to gig them or catch with a rod and reel? Either way is pretty good this time of year! I have had my best gigging on the gulf side! If you wanna target them fishing I would say a light to medium rod and try bullminnows for bait... also live shrimp can produce as well but the bait snatchers will drive u crazy ! Good luck hope u tear'em up!


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to catch them on the gulf side. What can I use in artificials and how would you rig them?

thanks for the help


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I would say your best bet is to use some type of bottom jig.. something like a pompano jig in a white or pink color!?! Use a small swivel with a piece of fluor carbon leader.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Flounder*



Snatch it said:


> I would say your best bet is to use some type of bottom jig.. something like a pompano jig in a white or pink color!?! Use a small swivel with a piece of fluor carbon leader.


You're on the right track.

I don't specifically fish for Flounder but do use a jig with teaser for Pompano. I often catch Flounder on it. JMHO C2


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

How about a belly strip from a whiting on a carolina rig?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

8 lb test said:


> How about a belly strip from a whiting on a carolina rig?


 That might work too. If you can keep them ol' pesky Hard heads of it...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

We've been having success with flounder on the Gulp pogy, in the white and new penny colors on a 1/4oz jighead. We were fishing in GS in the lagoon so there was no surf. If the water is calm, use that and use a steady slow retrieve with a couple jigs every revolution of the handle or so. With live bait I'd recommend bull minnows on a slip sinker rig. Let it sit for about a minute, then reel it about one revolution very slowly, and repeat.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Slayer...is spot on...But another technique is to use slip bobber....fishing flounder u can run thru alot tackle in area of snags...a bobber will allow u to fish an area by keeping a bait 2 to 6 inches off bottom...with any current you be able to work a minnow effective in that area.


----------

